
Show HN: Dstask, a Git-powered single EXE taskwarrior alternative - naggie
https://github.com/naggie/dstask
======
naggie
After having productively used taskwarrior for about 6 months in late 2018, I
decided to write an alternative due to a few fundamental things that I did not
like about taskwarrior:

* syncing requires hosting a taskwarrior server

* the task table rendering was (and still is) broken[1]

* I wanted full markdown notes for each task

I wrote dstask[2] in go. I've been using it dozens (hundreds?) of times a day
for a year and a half now, maintaining and adding important features as I
went. After having used it for such a long time I now feel it's ready to
feature on HN!

I've tried my best to make the documentation as useful and possible -- see the
readme file for the install guide, tips and screenshots.

It's stable for day-to-day use and has 90% of the features I need. A notable
exception is recurring tasks -- coming soon.

For more background on why I wrote it, see:
[https://callanbryant.co.uk/blog/dstask-a-taskwarrior-
alterna...](https://callanbryant.co.uk/blog/dstask-a-taskwarrior-alternative/)

Thanks for reading and I'd really appreciate feedback.

\---

[1]:
[https://github.com/GothenburgBitFactory/taskwarrior/issues/2...](https://github.com/GothenburgBitFactory/taskwarrior/issues/2023)
[2]: [https://github.com/naggie/dstask](https://github.com/naggie/dstask)

~~~
vladsanchez
`dtask`-related `dtime` (timewarrior) may be a good idea to bind tasks with
time-tracking; perfect for project-tracking. Another huge plus would be its
extensibility. Taskwarrior has tons of tools used to integrate/extend beyond
its core functionality. Great job. I'll start using it right away.

------
tjoff
I had to look up taskwarrior to know what it was all about, and the EXE part
made me think it was only for windows at first.

But it looks nice, will check it out!

~~~
naggie
Good point. It seems I can't edit the title.... Oops.

Thanks!

------
5986043handy
How'd you get the nice screenshots of the terminal in the README?

~~~
naggie
MacOS can do that natively -- just press space after the combo:
[https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT201361](https://support.apple.com/en-
gb/HT201361)

